# Will Fry Eat Bloodworms?



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a single molly fry in a bare 10 gallon tank by himself at school. I only saved one because the molly gave birth over the weekend. 

Will Molly Fry eat frozen bloodworms?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Too big.

Baby brine shrimp is the best starter food for most fry. Or infusiora (sp?)


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

and microworms.


if you mangae to cut/grind/chop them up small enough they should be able to eat them. live bearer fry usually take prepared foods readily.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay, so if I grind them it might work? Cool.

I knew brine shrimp were the best option, but I'm a little short on cash at the moment. Are they cheap?


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry, just realized I posted this in General when I should have put it in Livebearers. Oops. :fun:


----------

